# Geology & Geophysics in Oil Exploration



## m.sroor (16 مارس 2010)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته[/FONT]​ Geology & geophysics in Oil Exploration​ [FONT=&quot]هذا الملف قد قمت بكتابته بنفسى و هو عبارة عن كورس استمر لمدة شهرين فى شركة البترول التى اعمل بها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الملف يحتوى على 8 فصول و هى اساسيات[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]و بعض التعريفات لكل فرع[/FONT]​ Chapter 1: Sedimentary Rocks​ Chapter 2: Depositional Environment​ Chapter 3: Structural Geology​ Chapter 4: Petroleum Geology​ Chapter 5: Seismic Survey​ Chapter 6: Seismic Data Processing​ Chapter 7: Seismic Data Interpretation​ Chapter 8: Well logging & Mud Logging​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و هو يعتبر ممتاز للطلبة و حديثى التخرج و يتميز بالسهولة و احتوائه على صور موضحة لكل تعريف[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نرجو التثبيت لتعم الافادة على الجميع[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتحميل اضغط[/FONT]​ www.4shared.com/file/241540895/d2d8a4d5/Geology__Geophysics_in_Oil_Exp.html​ [FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]​ rapidshare.com/files/363561840/Geology___Geophysics_in_Oil_Exploration.pdf.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT]​ www.zshare.net/download/73726777116af3b2[FONT=&quot]/[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تقبلوا خالص تحياتى و تقديرى[/FONT]​ Geophysicist: Mahmoud Sroor​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.sroor (17 مارس 2010)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




مشكوور اخى الكريم على المرور و الرد 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## GeoOo (17 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر أخى الكريم


----------



## m.sroor (18 مارس 2010)

geooo قال:


> مشكورررررررررررر أخى الكريم




شكرا على المرور و الرد

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mehdi09 (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m.sroor (19 مارس 2010)

mehdi09 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير



شكرا جز يلا

و اتمنى ان الموضوع يفيد الجميع


----------



## بترو انج (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.sroor (21 مارس 2010)

بترو انج قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احلام فرج نبيل (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك
الملف ممتاز جدا


----------



## m.sroor (1 أبريل 2010)

احلام فرج نبيل قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بارك الله فيك
> الملف ممتاز جدا




شكرا جزيلا

و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## الأقصري (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.sroor (19 أبريل 2010)

الأقصري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بارك الله فيك




شكرا جزيلا

تقبل تحياتى


----------

